# Looking for Online / or from Rutgers U.



## Ferronus (Sep 26, 2010)

New to the D&D scene mostly, but I've played pathfinder. I'm down to learn the d20 system everyone's been talking about here. I have a mic, I use Ventrilo and TS2. I haven't played very many games, but I know how to make a character and use it properly. 

As far as starting level, anything will do really. I've started at 3 and I've started at 10 with rapid leveling. I'm best at playing melee characters.

My available times are 
Monday - After 8pm EST
Tuesday - After 3pm EST
Wednesday - After 8PM EST
Thursday - n/a
Friday - n/a
Saturday - After 6pm EST
Sunday - After 6pm EST

You can PM me and let me know if I fit anything.

I'm not willing to travel away from Rutgers to join a campaign, so don't bother asking if you're not in the immediate area.


----------



## tomm (Sep 29, 2010)

*openrpg sunday night at 9 pm eST*

you can try lurking on our game.  We are down a player.  Go to the openrpg site on Sunday night.  We use the DevII server.  When you log onto the DevII server at 9-9:15 EST you should see a bunch of people.  My character is called Cyst.  We play until about 12-1:00 eST.


----------



## Ferronus (Sep 29, 2010)

Not familiar with the openrpg site, but I'll take a look and try to figure out what I can. 

Add me to MSN darkslash665[MENTION=89935]hotmail[/MENTION].com


----------



## Toptomcat (Oct 2, 2010)

Rutgers New Brunswick or Rutgers Newark?


----------

